# Atlantic Wall - May 2015



## Newage (May 2, 2015)

Hi all

I`v been looking to go to this place for ages, it`s a section of replica Atlantic wall built before operation Overlord (D-Day) so that allied forces could practice on something akin to what
they would encounter when they landed on the beaches of France in 1944.

This is located on Hankley Common's in Surrey.

It`s just concrete porn so enjoy.

This is the main part of the wall, there are 3 layers of defences in total.







Rows of Dragons teeth run though out the woods.






The last row of defences is formed of a re-inforces concrete wall.






There are lots of "Fox holes" or slit trenches dotted all over the site.






But its the main wall thats the thing to look at, in the middle the wall has been breached.






One last large AT block.






And then the wall again






Well there you go, history under your nose, if you want more there are a few extra pictures on my FlickR site so head on over to https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/sets/72157652309803161/
Any and all comments are most welcome.

Cheers Newage


----------



## oldscrote (May 2, 2015)

Never new that existed,thanks


----------



## krela (May 2, 2015)

Been a while since I've seen this. More concrete goodness from you Newage. Thanks.


----------



## HughieD (May 2, 2015)

Fascinating stuff. Thanks for sharing. ...


----------



## The Wombat (May 3, 2015)

Interesting stuff, thanks for posting


----------



## fluffy5518 (May 3, 2015)

Nice one mate. Still not been to this yet - inspite of being damn close when visiting other goodies !! The breach in the wall was made by a specially modified Churchill tank called 'Double Onion' which could place explosives and then retreat 100 ft laying a fuse as it went !! Feast your eyes on this crackin' site !!!! 
http://www.shepheard.plus.com/atlanticwall/index.html


----------



## Newage (May 3, 2015)

I thought you had been there, let me know what else is down that way as another trip is in order.

Cheers newage


----------



## oldscrote (May 4, 2015)

fluffy5518 said:


> Nice one mate. Still not been to this yet - inspite of being damn close when visiting other goodies !! The breach in the wall was made by a specially modified Churchill tank called 'Double Onion' which could place explosives and then retreat 100 ft laying a fuse as it went !! Feast your eyes on this crackin' site !!!!
> http://www.shepheard.plus.com/atlanticwall/index.html



Thanks for that link fluffy,the tank was one of Sir percy Hobarts 'funnies' which helped ensure the success of D Day

http://www.thinkdefence.co.uk/2013/06/d-day-sir-percy-hobart-and-the-funnies-of-the-79th/


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 5, 2015)

This is interesting. Nice photos to boot as well


----------



## UrbanX (May 5, 2015)

Never knew about this! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Derelict-UK (May 6, 2015)

The first image looks like an express train!!


----------



## hippygoth (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for posting this, great pics - been a while since I was there but it is a fascinating place, you can really feel the history there.

As a bit of different background - Hankley Common was also the site of the "WigWam Murder" in 1942 involving a Canadian serviceman and a local lass - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/August_Sangret


----------

